# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Greatest Israeli/Jewish contributions to the world

## Zauriel

Greatest Israeli/Jewish contributions

Judaism- predecessor of Christianity. 

Christianity- an offshoot of Judaism and that began in Israel. Jesus Christ was born Jewish since his mother is also a Jew. Twelve Apostles were Jewish. So was Paul. 

Modern banking and finance

Jewish people or people of Jewish descent such as philosophers, scientists, social thinkers, artists, statesmen, etc including Albert Einstein, Karl Marx, Sigmund Freund, Rothschilds, etc have helped shape the world that it is today. 

Holy Bible

----------


## bossel

> Greatest Israeli/Jewish contributions


You open up a new can of worms here. Now I see a whole bunch of new threads coming with the topic "Greatest contribution of this or that religion. :Sou ka:  "

----------


## Ma Cherie

> You open up a new can of worms here. Now I see a whole bunch of new threads coming with the topic "Greatest contribution of this or that religion. "


I think it's almost an obession.  :Sou ka:

----------


## nurizeko

The problem with religion is the question is ussually more awnserable when it is asked as: "what has religion done wrong, negetive and bad for the world?", its no secret history is peppered with a depressingly large number of holy wars or otherwise religious inspired hatred, intolerence, violence and descrimination.

As such i wouldnt miss this thread if it was locked.

----------


## Sensuikan San

As much as I share the same fears as Nurizeko ...

I just have to throw in:

_Lox and Bagels_!

(Cultural - not religious ...)

W

----------


## Ma Cherie

I've been wondering about that third option "modern banking and finance" isn't that like saying that Jewish people are good with money, and wouldn't that be a stereotype?  :Doubt:

----------


## Sensuikan San

> I've been wondering about that third option "modern banking and finance" isn't that like saying that Jewish people are good with money, and wouldn't that be a stereotype?


Yes ... it is a stereotype.

But, is it one to be ashamed of? Is it derogatory?

I tend to think not. Go for it.

(Actually - a lot of modern banking could be attributed to the Scots! Now, there's a folk who are_ really_ mean ....... :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:  )

I now await the 'flak'!

W

----------


## AllMakesCombined

Jews provided us with Judaism, another organized religion which keeps people in line that need a scripture to tell them right from wrong (as opposed to just coming to them naturally). I feel the same about any organized religion. I have nothing against "the big three" religions. They're just not for me, though I still believe in God.

Israel, however, hasn't contributed much in modern times other than zionism, death, eviction, sadness and a hand which moves Bush's jaw up and down.

----------


## Gwyllgi

I would pose a question, a serious question, what has Islam contributed to the world that has been of ANY value.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> I would pose a question, a serious question, what has Islam contributed to the world that has been of ANY value.


If you mean Islam the religion, not much that can be viewed as positive.

----------


## Gwyllgi

> If you mean Islam the religion, not much that can be viewed as positive.


Yes, that's what I mean and I can't think of a single thing it has delivered.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Yes, that's what I mean and I can't think of a single thing it has delivered.


The "contributions" have essentially been negative...

----------


## Wilhelm

I can't think of any contribution from Islam nor Judaism,

----------


## Semitic Duwa

HaTaNaKH.

I voted for Yahadut itself.

----------


## Gwyllgi

> HaTaNaKH.


Funnily enough I’ve got a copy of Plaut’s commentary alongside a copy of the Tanakh beside me.

OK, I know that if you’re “Frummer” you might not be too happy with Plaut, but it’s just the one that’s on my desk right now.

And no, I’m not Jewish, in fact I’m an Atheist but once was a minister of the Baptist church before “seeing the light”.

I agree with your sentiment though, Judaism’s greatest gift to mankind was Judaism and for a variety of reasons.

----------


## Semitic Duwa

> Funnily enough I’ve got a copy of Plaut’s commentary alongside a copy of the Tanakh beside me.
> 
> OK, I know that if you’re “Frummer” you might not be too happy with Plaut, but it’s just the one that’s on my desk right now.
> 
> And no, I’m not Jewish, in fact I’m an Atheist but once was a minister of the Baptist church before “seeing the light”.
> 
> I agree with your sentiment though, Judaism’s greatest gift to mankind was Judaism and for a variety of reasons.



Indeed, it was a good way of transmitting fundamental morals given that three religions stem from HaYovel shelanu.

If it hadn't existed I ust would've voted for personnalities given that I'm quite fond of Freud's analysis....BTW: Plaut's fine :Cool V:

----------


## Gwyllgi

You see I utterly reject the almost universally held belief that Islam is Abrahamic, 

I, and now increasingly a few others believe, no,we _ state_  that Islam is the invention of a man who used parts of pre-existing religions to cobble together something that suited his ambitions which were and remain appropriate for his needs and desires in his land in his time.

The claim that Islam is the logical extension of Christianity and Judaism is utterly false.

In fact the Koran is riddled with errors relating to Judaism, and from a true Christian perspective it is quite simply heretical and blasphemous. 

Christianity I do agree is pretty much “joined at the hip” with Judaism and could be interpreted as expanding the haftarah and much else to create a sect that was far less exclusive as well as in other ways as are rather obvious.

Islam on the other hand is a land apart. The attributes given to their god sets it so far aside from G-d as to make any claims of anything other ludicrous. 

On top of that the nature of behaviour recommended and to such a huge extent directed is totally at odds with Christianity let alone with Judaism as to make any one comparing and contrasting the TRUE Abrahamic religions with it reject the idea in very short order.

No, sorry but your assertion that Islam derives from HaYovel shelanu is a thing I must deny. 

Islam *exploits* that thing which _led_ to the Promised Land and that thing which _emerged_ within the Promised Land, but in absolutely no way does it do anything other than steal parts of both, corrupts what it has stolen, and use it as a claim to (in)fame.

----------


## Semitic Duwa

Well, I suppose that's why Muhammad got rid of the Jewish tribes which protected him at some point.

----------


## Gwyllgi

> Greatest Israeli/Jewish contributions
> 
> Judaism- predecessor of Christianity. 
> 
> Christianity- an offshoot of Judaism and that began in Israel. Jesus Christ was born Jewish since his mother is also a Jew. Twelve Apostles were Jewish. So was Paul. 
> 
> Modern banking and finance
> 
> Jewish people or people of Jewish descent such as philosophers, scientists, social thinkers, artists, statesmen, etc including Albert Einstein, Karl Marx, Sigmund Freund, Rothschilds, etc have helped shape the world that it is today. 
> ...


But discounting Christianitry what has any of that got to do with Judaism per se? 

Even Christianity, what has that delivered that is 100% down to the religion?

----------


## Semitic Duwa

> But discounting Christianitry what has any of that got to do with Judaism per se? 
> 
> Even Christianity, what has that delivered that is 100% down to the religion?



Christianity is an extremely liberalized and adaptable form of Sectarian Judaism.

No more, no less.

----------


## Invictus_88

Does this strictly-speaking belong on this forum?

----------


## Gwyllgi

Why not?

It explores the European perspective of a subject.

----------


## Franco

The modern State of Israel.

----------


## Spion Stirlitz

I really congratulate myself that this world campaign of assesination of the Muslim religion, arrives to Latin America in a very diluted, indirect manner. 

Hate brings nothing good. 

And least of all, when it is an orquestated "multidimentional" propaganda, aimed to justify the unjustifiable. 

Regards.

----------


## American Idiot

> and from a true Christian perspective it is quite simply heretical and blasphemous. 
> 
> .


yeah, that definitely sounds like a TRUE Christian perspective when it comes to other people's beliefs.......................get a life!


and the greatest Jewish contribution to the world is, obviously, Hollywood. (LOL)

----------


## Templar

> Does this strictly-speaking belong on this forum?


Most modern Jews are descendants of Jews that lived in Europe for many centuries. They also have considerable European ancestry.

----------


## adamo

If by considerable you mean an average of 20% genetics or a peak of about 30-35% then yes! Ashkenazi/Sephardic Jews have "considerable" European ancestry...funny how y-DNA J totals to 40-45% even in these European Jewish populations.

----------


## Obvious

> I would pose a question, a serious question, what has Islam contributed to the world that has been of ANY value.


Jihad and black trade

----------


## RobertColumbia

> I would pose a question, a serious question, what has Islam contributed to the world that has been of ANY value.


Much of the early work on the development of algebra (al-jabr) was done by Muslims, including Muḥammad ibn Mūsā al-Khwārizmī, whose name was Latinized to Algoritmi by Europeans and used to name the concept of an "algorithm".

----------


## John Doe

I disagree with this poll, the answer for me would be "None of the above"

P.S The Jews didn't invent modern banking and finance, it was the Lombards in the 14th and 15th centuries who invented the alternative to the original money lending.

----------


## Sile

> I disagree with this poll, the answer for me would be "None of the above"
> 
> P.S The Jews didn't invent modern banking and finance, it was the Lombards in the 14th and 15th centuries who invented the alternative to the original money lending.


I agree with you

commercial banking and accounting began under the Venetian nation, especially double accounting methods

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treviso_Arithmetic

http://www.columbia.edu/cu/lweb/eres.../html/160.html


https://books.google.com.au/books?id...unting&f=false

----------


## LeBrok

> I disagree with this poll, the answer for me would be "None of the above"
> 
> P.S The Jews didn't invent modern banking and finance, it was the Lombards in the 14th and 15th centuries who invented the alternative to the original money lending.


Actually by words of Financial Historian Niall Ferguson it was Italian Jews who created modern banking, the Bankieri.
http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...l=1#post434448

----------

